# Glock 21SF Holster?



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

I picked up a Glock 21 "Short Frame" last week for HD. I'm wondering if there is a holster on the market this soon for it. I know the Blackhawk Serpa for the standard 21 won't work, because of the Picatinny rail. I'm wondering if this would be an issue with any leather holster?


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

Galco has a few: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG2.asp.


----------



## L8models (May 5, 2006)

Mike Barham said:


> Galco has a few: http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG2.asp.


Thanks Mike, I appreciate the info.


----------



## Jake (Oct 14, 2007)

GL4 Roto from Fobus


----------

